# New here, trying to gain some information about my arrows.



## CTX-Ross (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, I have a Darton Mav 60-70# with a 27-30 draw length. I have a set of 29" arrows and a set of 30" arrows. The 29" Carbon Express seem a little short, from what I understand you should have about an 1" of arrow stick out from the rest when you are at full draw the 29's are shy of that but the 30's seem dead on. I do a lot of target shooting but it's mainly practice for the upcoming white tail season. I'm slightly confused when it comes to my grain weight of the 30" Carbon Express arrows, all they say is Sabre Hunter 60/75. Also I have a question about the veins (I think that's the word for the fins). The 30" arrows have short and tall veins while the 29" arrows have long and not as tall veins. They get caught in my whisker biscuit when I knock an arrow bc they are so much longer. What's the main difference in the way they fly with the different design. Thanks for any help, I'm trying to learn all this, I'm fairly new to the world. After some more reading I'm leaning toward the feather vanes, they seem to be more suited for distances you would encounter while hunting. What about size, 3" 4" 5"?? Helical, straight? I'm overwhelmed haha


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like you need a full course of arrow information and there is a pretty good comprehensive resource at this link. If you read this whole thing you'll be able to answer most of these questions.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_spine_chart_by_deflection.htm

Now the idea behind the 1" longer rule is so when you add a broadhead to the arrow you don't want it falling off the rest and landing on your hand. if that happens and you try to let down you could in theory cut your self. Now with a Whisker biscuit your arrow falling off is not really a concern so some would argue that the shorter arrows would be OK to use. 

Now the next question is why do you have 2 sets of arrows of differing length? I'm guessing that one was spined to fit the bow and the shorter ones are too stiff. But that is just a guess on my part. 

I wouldn't get too wrapped up in grain weight just yet. as a new to archery person concentrate on getting great arrow flight and accuracy and deal with the overall arrow weight as your arrow knowledge gets caught up. 

Vein height vs length debate. It is commonly felt that a veins height affects the leverage a vein has on it's ability to spin the arrow. so a taller vein has a higher mechanical advantage so should be as affective as a longer shorter vein even though the longer vein has a greater surface area. Now I cannot source any study proving this but my experience has been that this is roughly accurate. So the short and tall veins tend to be the most popular. Because an arrow spinning in flight tends to stabilize it I always recommend that you use the helical fletching.


----------



## CTX-Ross (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info! What information I've found is you should worry about grain weight bc shooting to light of an arrow can be dangerous, please correct me if I'm wrong. The arrows that came with the bow were the 29" (actually 28.5" from insert to the bottom of the knock). I wanted some more arrows, because it only came with 3, so I bought some and accidently bought 30" instead of what the bow came with. Is there any way to tell what # draw weight and draw length is set at besides taking it to an archery shop?


----------

